# Suicide Circle (Japanese people make crazy ass movies, v2.232)



## Chris (May 24, 2008)

Seriously, wtf?


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 24, 2008)

I love how the music is so overtly happy


----------



## Trespass (May 24, 2008)

What the fuck!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 24, 2008)

oh my goddddd

  what the hell


----------



## Apex1rg7x (May 24, 2008)

What the fuck was that? Thats some crazy shit!


----------



## klutvott (May 24, 2008)

hahahahha! That was great! I love japan!


----------



## Zak1233 (May 24, 2008)

lmao  good shit, i've always loved how over the top japanese movies go with blood, like battle royale for instance( best fuckin movie ever!!)

noone can beat japan


----------



## Uber Mega (May 24, 2008)




----------



## wes225 (May 24, 2008)

thats about as cool as the chick eeating her own eyeball with a fork


----------



## Metal Ken (May 24, 2008)

The wave of carnge jutting out in front of the train around 1:40 was hilarious


----------



## wes225 (May 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> The wave of carnge jutting out in front of the train around 1:40 was hilarious


Wave of carnage should be a brutal death metal band.


----------



## sakeido (May 24, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> lmao  good shit, i've always loved how over the top japanese movies go with blood, like battle royale for instance( best fuckin movie ever!!)
> 
> noone can beat japan



I went through that phase of my life where I thought everything from Japan was automatically best but I realize now it is for the most part stupid.
The first and foremost cases - Evangelion (incoherent psychobabble pysche 101 bullshit) and Battle Royale (shock value that loses all meaning in translation). I look back fondly on most things from my childhood, but objectively watching this stuff now, I wonder how I got sucked into it in the first place. 

This video was weird... really weird.


----------



## playstopause (May 24, 2008)

Wow, that was... disturbing, then cheesy.


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (May 25, 2008)

That was fairly odd... hahahaha

Anyone else ever see that Masters of Horror episode that Takashi Miike directed? It was deemed _too disturbing_ for Showtime. Really awesome stuff!


----------



## Forresterc (May 25, 2008)

wes225 said:


> Wave of carnage should be a brutal death metal band.



Totally.

And the vid is awsome. Incredibly disturbing... then happy music...then cheesy over the top blood...and happy music...

i wonder if you can make a beautiful scene look evil with Death Metal and lots of camera changes........


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 25, 2008)

I just watched it again and laughed at the whole thing, it's so ridiculous you can't help it


----------



## Zak1233 (May 25, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I went through that phase of my life where I thought everything from Japan was automatically best but I realize now it is for the most part stupid.
> The first and foremost cases - Evangelion (incoherent psychobabble pysche 101 bullshit) and Battle Royale (shock value that loses all meaning in translation). I look back fondly on most things from my childhood, but objectively watching this stuff now, I wonder how I got sucked into it in the first place.
> 
> This video was weird... really weird.



lolol battle royale is amasing and from all the people i've heard talk about Evangelion, it's supposobly great too lols you love it or you hate it imo...
japan interests me in a number of ways and always has, ever since i was 4 i was interested in oriental shit, when i was 8 i got into japan and ever since wanted to learn the language which i am going to start fully studying this summer(cant wait) so i still stand by my word saying noone can beat japan lol

i'm bored, tired n its 2:33 here and i got an exam tomorrow lol but i wanted to post this before i go to my kip...


----------



## noodles (May 25, 2008)

Is there any way we could get some Senate Republicans to do that?


----------



## Shannon (May 25, 2008)

Ahhh.....good times.


----------



## Naren (May 25, 2008)

Seems that the rollback yesterday deleted my post... I said something like:

Yeah, I saw Suicide Circle (Jisatsu Saakuru) when it first came out. It was really... stupid... It started out pretty interesting and with a pretty good atmosphere and some effective scenes, then near the middle it just starts going down "gay street" and getting kind of ridiculous, and then at the end, it's pure 100% nonsense and just  style ridiculousness.

I generally like these kinds of movies, but this one was just incredibly vapid, ineptly written and directed, and really had no point to it.

For a much better similarly-titled Japanese movie, check out "The Suicide Manual" (Jisatsu Manyuaru). That one starts out pretty cool and ends in a really eerie creepy fashion without all the gay nonsensical bullshit in Suicide Circle.



Zak1233 said:


> lolol battle royale is amasing and from all the people i've heard talk about Evangelion, it's supposobly great too lols you love it or you hate it imo...
> japan interests me in a number of ways and always has, ever since i was 4 i was interested in oriental shit, when i was 8 i got into japan and ever since wanted to learn the language which i am going to start fully studying this summer(cant wait) so i still stand by my word saying noone can beat japan lol



I beat Japan... about ten times now. Japan keeps trying to beat me, but it keeps losing.  When is Japan gonna learn that it just can't beat Naren?! 

Personally I find oriental shit to be kinda dirty and smelly... much like shit from other countries... and I never got into it, even in pre-school like a lot of other kids... but if that's what you're into... 

Oh... and I hated Battle Royale (1 and 2). The movies and the novels disgust me - to be honest.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 25, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I went through that phase of my life where I thought everything from Japan was automatically best but I realize now it is for the most part stupid.
> The first and foremost cases - Evangelion (incoherent psychobabble pysche 101 bullshit) and Battle Royale (shock value that loses all meaning in translation). I look back fondly on most things from my childhood, but objectively watching this stuff now, I wonder how I got sucked into it in the first place.



I would like to politely disagree with you on Battle Royale. It's hardly Kurosawa or Scorcese, but for me the appeal is that it's very much a B-Movie in terms of plot and the violence content, but the slick direction and production elevates it beyond that. It occupies a certain niche in that sense, like Mad Max or The Evil Dead; shock value indeed, but done really well.

Yeah, there is a popularity of everything Japanese, but quite honestly when we're talking about films, there's some staggeringly good stuff. Consider the films of Akira Kurosawa, Takeshi Kitano, Yoji Yamada, Takashi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Nagisa Oshima, Hiroshi Inagaki, and that's just to start!

Wait, did I just pull a Naren?


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I would like to politely disagree with you on Battle Royale. It's hardly Kurosawa or Scorcese, but for me the appeal is that it's very much a B-Movie in terms of plot and the violence content, but the slick direction and production elevates it beyond that. It occupies a certain niche in that sense, like Mad Max or The Evil Dead; shock value indeed, but done really well.
> 
> Yeah, there is a popularity of everything Japanese, but quite honestly when we're talking about films, there's some staggeringly good stuff. Consider the films of Akira Kurosawa, Takeshi Kitano, Yoji Yamada, Takashi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Nagisa Oshima, Hiroshi Inagaki, and that's just to start!
> 
> Wait, did I just pull a Naren?



I would say "no," since if you read my post right before yours, you'll see that I disagree with you on pretty much every single point.

I think Akira Kurosawa, KIYOSHI KUROSAWA (one of my favorite Japanese directors, no relation to Akira, though), Ryu Kitamura, Takeshi Kitano, and Shinya Tsukamoto are all great directors.

However, I think that Takashi Miike is an overrated shlockmeister. He's directed 4 of the worst films I've ever seen in my life. He's also, however, created one of the best Japanese comedies I've ever seen (possibly my favorite). He also directed a few entertaining yakuza movies, horror movies, and dramas. And, because of that, I cannot completely pass him off as a talentless hack just seeing how much he can shock people. But I'd say that 3/4ths of his movies are crap. But he tends to direct like 4 movies a year, so...  If I feel this way, why have I seen SOOO many of his films? ... I don't know.

I actually agree with sakeido about Battle Royale. And BR2 was even worse than the original.

I'm actually a very very big fan of Japanese cinema, but that doesn't mean that I'm the cinema equivalent of an "anime fanboy" who thinks that "IF IT'S FROM JAPAN, IT HAS TO BE GOOD."

I think Japan has a TON of shitty movies, but I think it has a higher percentage of good, original, unique, and interesting movies than most countries.

I'm definitely the most familiar person on this site (unless there's a Japanese person on here who hasn't posted). I've seen hundreds of Japanese films by now and not all of them have been masterpieces. "Suicide Circle" would fit into the worthless stupid nonsense category.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 26, 2008)

Naren said:


> However, I think that Takashi Miike is an overrated shlockmeister. He's directed 4 of the worst films I've ever seen in my life. He's also, however, created one of the best Japanese comedies I've ever seen (possibly my favorite). He also directed a few entertaining yakuza movies, horror movies, and dramas. And, because of that, I cannot completely pass him off as a talentless hack just seeing how much he can shock people. But I'd say that 3/4ths of his movies are crap. But he tends to direct like 4 movies a year, so...  If I feel this way, why have I seen SOOO many of his films? ... I don't know.


Yeah, I certainly see where you're coming from in that he does have an incredibly high output compared to just about any director anywhere, and there's absolutely denying he comes out with a lot of stinkers, but he's made some films that I quite simply love, Audition being an absolute masterpiece.

Out of curiosity, which of Miike's films is one of the best Japanese comedies you've seen?



Naren said:


> I actually agree with sakeido about Battle Royale. And BR2 was even worse than the original.


BR2 was a steaming load, but I still enjoy the original film greatly.



Naren said:


> I'm actually a very very big fan of Japanese cinema, but that doesn't mean that I'm the cinema equivalent of an "anime fanboy" who thinks that "IF IT'S FROM JAPAN, IT HAS TO BE GOOD."


Never meant to suggest you were a fanboy, or that you like things just because they're Japanese. When I said if I pulled a Naren, I was refering to my statement of how there's good reason for Japanese cinema to be considered awesome, and those reasons being beyond the popular horror titles.


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yeah, I certainly see where you're coming from in that he does have an incredibly high output compared to just about any director anywhere, and there's absolutely denying he comes out with a lot of stinkers, but he's made some films that I quite simply love, Audition being an absolute masterpiece.



Well, that's one of the movies that you'll either love or hate.

And I hate it. What a steaming pile of shit. 



Karl Hungus said:


> Out of curiosity, which of Miike's films is one of the best Japanese comedies you've seen?



The Happiness of the Katakuris (Katakuri-ke no Koufuku).



Karl Hungus said:


> Never meant to suggest you were a fanboy, or that you like things just because they're Japanese. When I said if I pulled a Naren, I was refering to my statement of how there's good reason for Japanese cinema to be considered awesome, and those reasons being beyond the popular horror titles.



But those are some of the best Japanese films to come out recently: Kairo, Jurei, Mizuchi, Jisatsu Manyuaru, Marebito, and so on.

I actually read the book "Mizuchi" that the movie was based on (pretty long for a Japanese novel. It was like 600 pages long) and I preferred it to the movie, but the story was completely different. The scene where that girl goes home and keeps drinking water and then realizes when she wakes up that she had drank all the water in the acquarium and the toilet and then finds her hair falling out in clumps... well, it's a scene that's not in the novel, but it's really really really really creepy, bizarre, scary, and AWESOME.

I have another Japanese horror novel in my backpack right now, but I haven't started reading it yet. I find these novels the easiest to read right through and they just keep you wanting to find out what happens next.


----------



## Zak1233 (May 26, 2008)

Naren said:


> Personally I find oriental shit to be kinda dirty and smelly... much like shit from other countries... and I never got into it, even in pre-school like a lot of other kids... but if that's what you're into...



...lol?


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> ...lol?



Yeah. Sorry, but your comment struck me like one of those kids who imagine Japan as this heavenly wonderland of awesomeness and w1n and imagine that everyone here is obsessed with Gundam.

The "No one can beat Japan" line really reminded me of the fanboys would send me hatemail for my website I used to have that contradicted their fantasies about Japan that had no basis in reality. 

Scotland's probably better, anyway.


----------



## Zak1233 (May 26, 2008)

i love japan cos of the country and the cluture as well as how much more exciting it looks than this dump (glasgow)  japanese fanboys/girls need to die a horrible gruesome death the same way the emo's do lol
i hate all that KAWAIIII DESUUU~ shit they do :/
and i understand you now


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> i love japan cos of the country and the cluture as well as how much more exciting it looks than this dump (glasgow)  japanese fanboys/girls need to die a horrible gruesome death the same way the emo's do lol
> i hate all that KAWAIIII DESUUU~ shit they do :/
> and i understand you now



Yeah. Respect or admiration for another culture is a good thing, but the people who think that another culture is somehow superior to their own (something that the japan/"anime" fanboys and fangirls do) and get into unrealistic worship are the ones who have gone way too far. And I thought your "no one can beat Japan" comment sounded like that. But I guess you haven't gone off the deep end like they have. 

Having lived in Japan for about 5 years, having been a "Japanese studies" major in college, studied at university in Japan, and studied Japanese for over 11 years, my conclusion is... Japan is just a country like anywhere else.  I like it about equally to the US (where I'm originally from).


----------



## the.godfather (May 26, 2008)

Looks typically Japanese. 

I enjoyed the Battle Royale series, but I got tired of it really quickly. The 2nd movie just did nothing for me at all. 

'Audition' on the other hand, I enjoyed alot.


----------



## sakeido (May 26, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I would like to politely disagree with you on Battle Royale. It's hardly Kurosawa or Scorcese, but for me the appeal is that it's very much a B-Movie in terms of plot and the violence content, but the slick direction and production elevates it beyond that. It occupies a certain niche in that sense, like Mad Max or The Evil Dead; shock value indeed, but done really well.
> 
> Yeah, there is a popularity of everything Japanese, but quite honestly when we're talking about films, there's some staggeringly good stuff. Consider the films of Akira Kurosawa, Takeshi Kitano, Yoji Yamada, Takashi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Nagisa Oshima, Hiroshi Inagaki, and that's just to start!
> 
> Wait, did I just pull a Naren?



The only really noteworthy thing about Battle Royale's production is that it has the names and numbers of the kids who were just killed pop up on the screen. I wouldn't say Mad Max was all about shock value - it was just a kickass action movie, in the same way the Evil Dead was just a kickass horror movie. Battle Royale is just a despicable concept and whatever underlying theme they were trying to discuss was totally lost in translation. 

To me, it is just a bunch of kids getting dumped on an island and killing each other. The point? Uhh... the book is pretty atrocious too.

Casshern, to me, fits your description better than BR does.. it has an old school cartoon plot, and the english sub I watched barely made sense, but since it is so overflowing with style, it started to kick ass in the same way Sin City kicks ass.

My favorite Japanese film at the moment is the version of Zatoichi Takeshi Kitano did a couple years ago.


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Battle Royale is just a despicable concept and whatever underlying theme they were trying to discuss was totally lost in translation.
> 
> To me, it is just a bunch of kids getting dumped on an island and killing each other. The point? Uhh... the book is pretty atrocious too.



 A bunch of junior high school kids dumped on an island and forced to kill each other. Best friends killing best friends. Girlfriends killing their boyfriends. Boys getting killed by the girl they had a crush on.

The novel was pretty controversial in Japan. Of course, controversy makes this popular which the media hasn't seemed to realize.

I'm against censorship and I think that art can be made about anything and be okay, but that film was made in horribly bad taste and the novel it was based on was even worse.



sakeido said:


> My favorite Japanese film at the moment is the version of Zatoichi Takeshi Kitano did a couple years ago.



That's a pretty cool movie. Tadanobu Asano is my favorite Japanese actor and he had a pretty cool role in that movie.

Survive Style 5+ also had him starring and was a rather interesting and entertaining bizarre movie.

My favorite Japanese film for a while has been Shikijitsu. I don't know exactly why, but I love that movie.


----------



## Michael (May 26, 2008)




----------



## FortePenance (May 26, 2008)

Battle Royale was pretty lolz I thought. I mean, when people got shot, they didn't die. They'd have to get up, eat a cookie and then die.

That clip Chris posted was cool too. Funny, cute.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 27, 2008)

wes225 said:


> Wave of carnage should be a brutal death metal band.



Call it, SCORE!!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

Shit, the Battle Royale manga ruled face. I read about 11 of them.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (May 27, 2008)

what the hell?


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Shit, the Battle Royale manga ruled face. I read about 11 of them.



I've seen it in stores around here, but because of my opinion of the books and movies, I've never looked at it.

I'll give it the shadow of a doubt for you, though, Ken.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've seen it in stores around here, but because of my opinion of the books and movies, I've never looked at it.
> 
> I'll give it the shadow of a doubt for you, though, Ken.



I was let down by the movie, compared to the manga. Never read the actual book.


----------



## hide (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know why, but that makes me think of...

..tomato fight!!


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2008)

What the fuck?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 17, 2008)

That was a bit...disturbing.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't really take that clip seriously, I mean between the overly happy music, and the over the top blood, makes it very difficult to take it seriously.


----------



## Naren (Jun 18, 2008)

Brendan G said:


> I can't really take that clip seriously, I mean between the overly happy music, and the over the top blood, makes it very difficult to take it seriously.



Once you see the ending, regardless of who you are, you won't be able to take it seriously.

I really wonder if the people who made it took it seriously or not. I have to imagine the answer is "no." Was the movie a joke? I'm... not... sure...

It really is a horrible horrible movie and I have to wonder why anyone outside of Japan has ever even heard of this piece-of-shit (when 95% or more of the people in Japan have never heard of it).

So, yeah, don't take it seriously. Just ignore it and don't watch it. It's not worth it.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 18, 2008)

Naren said:


> It really is a horrible horrible movie and I have to wonder why anyone outside of Japan has ever even heard of this piece-of-shit (when 95% or more of the people in Japan have never heard of it).



you will laugh, but here in austria its almost near "famous" or lets say: "underground-famous" or something like that - nearly everybody i know has seen it and you get this movie in almost every video-store. but at the same time you have to know that there are soooo many people over here are rambling about EVERY japanese movie and hyping it over the top...

i thought it was most of the time pretty cool, honestly! some of the scenes were waaay too overacted (like this "hihi school sucks, lets kill ourselfs lalalala!!"...or i remember the groupleader in this "i will sing for you"-scene or something...cannot remember exactly - i've seen this movie 3 or 4 years ago) and some parts didnt really make sense (but in a david-lynch-kind-of-way), and i can remember that i had the soundtrack in my ears for WEEKS!

while writing that, i thought about all of it again and there were more things which i didn't like about this movie, but in the special-feature-corner on the DVD they told something like "this will make sense in part 2 and this will be cleared in aprt 3 blablabla...." - don't know if there are already sequels or not or if they will ever come - if not than the movie is worse than i previous thought, if yes - i will make my final judgement after seeing the sequel(s).


----------



## Naren (Jun 18, 2008)

No. No sequels have been made. I regularly keep up on all the Japanese horror movies coming out. I don't keep up with Japanese horror novels as much as I should, but I do have quite a few on my shelf and a new one in my backpack. I had no idea they were even planning on making a sequel. Or maybe they were just bullshitting.

And I personally find it shocking that this piece-of-shit (you can quote me on that) is famous in Austria. I wonder if the people who made the movie are aware of that. "Wow, our movie totally bombed." "Well, what do you expect? It was pretty much shit." "Yeah..." "But I just heard we're really famous in Austria!" "What!?"


----------



## petereanima (Jun 18, 2008)

o.k., if no sequels than 50% of the plot is real shitty haha...



Naren said:


> "Wow, our movie totally bombed." "Well, what do you expect? It was pretty much shit." "Yeah..." "But I just heard we're really famous in Austria!" "What!?"



 well, don't quote me on "famous" - lets say "well known by the japanese-movie-fans".


----------



## hide (Jun 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> Once you see the ending, regardless of who you are, you won't be able to take it seriously.
> 
> I really wonder if the people who made it took it seriously or not. I have to imagine the answer is "no." Was the movie a joke? I'm... not... sure...
> 
> ...



I can't help it, I can't stop repaying the clip!

Personally I don't care wether it was made in Japan or not, it's just mindless entertainment.
I mean who would go watch this movie expecting anything serius after seeing the trailer?


----------



## Naren (Jun 29, 2008)

hide said:


> I can't help it, I can't stop repaying the clip!
> 
> Personally I don't care wether it was made in Japan or not, it's just mindless entertainment.
> I mean who would go watch this movie expecting anything serius after seeing the trailer?





But the first half of the movie is relatively serious with just a few really idiotic parts, then the second half of the movie is complete nonsense.

When I first saw this movie, I was watching like 4-10 Japanese movies a week (lately I only see maybe 2 Japanese movies a month) and when watching them I'd think, "That was REALLY good" or "That was pretty stupid, but I liked it" or "That was a pretty bad..." But when I saw "Suicide Circle," I went  "That... was... horrible. Why did they even make this?" It was the all-time low for a few months... If you regularly watch Japanese horror movies, it has so many elements that will just annoy the hell out of you.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 30, 2008)

My ex and I watched that movie together ages ago, I got really into it... even though I had to read subtitles through the whole thing


----------

